# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Не загружается (меню + всплывающее меню) из ресурсов, С++

## RockGirl

Здравствуйте. 
Загружаю меню из ресурсов. Меню примерно такое:
Пункт1            Пункт2
     Подпункт1      Подпункт1
     Подпункт2      Подпункт2
и тд.

Вот код:




> int CMainFrame::OnCreate(LPCREATESTRUCT lpCreateStruct)
> {
> 	...
> 
> 	CMenu my_menu;
> 	my_menu.LoadMenu (IDR_DIRECTOR);
> 	this->SetMenu (my_menu);
> 
> 	return 0;
> }


Пункт1 и Пункт2 загружаются, но при нажатии на них вылетает ошибка непонятная. Я так понимаю дело в подпунктах. Каким образом их можно подгрузить и можно ли вообще?

Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------

